# NI Komplete sale 2021



## galactic orange (Jun 1, 2021)

It looks like the sale prices have started. Komplete updates are half price.

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/catalog/komplete/bundles/

I don’t see it up on the main page yet. I want to update from K12U to K13U.


----------



## mutex (Jun 1, 2021)

On the main page it still shows old prices. But if you're logged in and go on "Buy", the new prices are applied.

EDIT: I'm going Upgrade from Komplete 13 Select to Komplete 13


----------



## Jackdaw (Jun 1, 2021)

Any idea can you use the 25e voucher (which you get by upgrading) to upgrade action strings 1 -> 2 ? Im asking because NI vouchers can generally be quite worthless


----------



## Primary Target (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice. Finally upgraded from Ultimate 12CE to Ultimate 13CE.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 1, 2021)

Finally!!!!!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 1, 2021)

Now I have 162 products in my "not installed" tab in Native Access...


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 1, 2021)

Downloading my update!


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Any idea can you use the 25e voucher (which you get by upgrading) to upgrade action strings 1 -> 2 ?


They can't be used on sale items.


----------



## Jackdaw (Jun 1, 2021)

Technostica said:


> They can't be used on sale items.


Action strings update is marked as update, not sale so thats why I asked. But Im very much afraid this is the case.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

3DC said:


> I read somewhere you can upgrade from Select to Komplete then to Collectors edition? Is this true in this case? Anyone done that before? Could save 700EUR


Yes you can. Check the deals as there are 3 different paths to do it. Depending on freebies etc it may even be cheaper to go via a non direct route.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

Primary Target said:


> Nice. Finally upgraded from Ultimate 12CE to Ultimate 13CE.


What do we get new?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

3DC said:


> Huh, 3 different paths!? Where can I see more info about that?


Select - Komplete - Ultimate - CE
Select - Ultimate - CE
Select - Komplete - CE

It's usually cheaper to take a more direct route, but with freebies and vouchers etc it may not always be the case.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 1, 2021)

So, finally time for me to upgrade from Komplete 11 to 13 Ultimate (about time i get Kontakt 6). Question is, is the collectors edition worth the 200€ extra? Arkhis is something i want, but the retail price for that is 200€. Maybe the symphonic percussion could be nice too.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> So, finally time for me to upgrade from Komplete 11 to 13 Ultimate (about time i get Kontakt 6). Question is, is the collectors edition worth the 200€ extra? Arkhis is something i want, but the retail price for that is 200€. Maybe the symphonic percussion could be nice too.


What’s the cost for you from 11 -13?


----------



## parapentep70 (Jun 1, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> So, finally time for me to upgrade from Komplete 11 to 13 Ultimate (about time i get Kontakt 6). Question is, is the collectors edition worth the 200€ extra? Arkhis is something i want, but the retail price for that is 200€. Maybe the symphonic percussion could be nice too.


Definitely if you are interested in orchestral libs. The complete Cremona Quartet (not just 1 violin) and Symphony Series. There are other libs but for me these 2 make all the difference.

IIRC Ultimate only includes Sympnony Essentials, this is 18GB vs. 164GB. Also the bigger pack includes a larger HDD that you can use for something else in the future.

For other people (more interested in electronica or DJing) it is not worth it. All the many extra Maschine expansions are not relevant for me.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 1, 2021)

Apart from Kontakt and Damage 1, what other best-in-class instruments and effects does KOMPLETE contain?

Seems to me there's a lot of stuff, but not a lot of stuff you really _want_.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 1, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Apart from Kontakt and Damage 1, what other best-in-class instruments and effects does KOMPLETE contain?
> 
> Seems to me there's a lot of stuff, but not a lot of stuff you really _want_.


Noire!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What’s the cost for you from 11 -13?


300€ for Ultimate, 500€ for Ultimate Collectors Edition




parapentep70 said:


> Definitely if you are interested in orchestral libs. The complete Cremona Quartet (not just 1 violin) and Symphony Series. There are other libs but for me these 2 make all the difference.
> 
> IIRC Ultimate only includes Sympnony Essentials, this is 18GB vs. 164GB. Also the bigger pack includes a larger HDD that you can use for something else in the future.
> 
> For other people (more interested in electronica or DJing) it is not worth it. All the many extra Maschine expansions are not relevant for me.


I am not sure how interested i actually am in the Symphony series. I am pretty covered on a lot of orchestral (Infinite Brass + Woodwinds, Century Brass, CSS, 8Dio Strings etc.), so it is mostly the Percussion that seems interesting to me tbh. I haven't checked out the string quartet though, but do remember hearing some bad thing about them. I might be wrong though?


----------



## mutex (Jun 1, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> I am pretty covered on a lot of orchestral (Infinite Brass + Woodwinds...


I got Komplete 13 today so I could have Kontakt 6 full version, so that I can get my hands on Aaron Venture's stuff in the near future.

Are you happy with the Infinite Brass / Woodwinds?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 1, 2021)

mutex said:


> I got Komplete 13 today so I could have Kontakt 6 full version, so that I can get my hands on Aaron Venture's stuff in the near future.
> 
> Are you happy with the Infinite Brass / Woodwinds?


I absolutely love them. They might not be perfect sounding, but after the last update they really sound good to me. The playability is a double edgged sword as it feels wonderful to use, but makes other libraries feel like a chore to play and program.


----------



## mutex (Jun 1, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> The playability is a double edgged sword as it feels wonderful to use, but makes other libraries feel like a chore to play and program.


That's a good double edged sword


----------



## Marsen (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What do we get new?











Produktvergleich







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## darkogav (Jun 1, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Any idea can you use the 25e voucher (which you get by upgrading) to upgrade action strings 1 -> 2 ? Im asking because NI vouchers can generally be quite worthless


probably not. NI usually don't allow to use on sales


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 1, 2021)

darkogav said:


> probably not. NI usually don't allow to use on sales


But Actions Strings 2 is not a sale... I thinking to use on this as well.


----------



## darkogav (Jun 1, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> But Actions Strings 2 is not a sale... I thinking to use on this as well.


I guess it's to new. Prbly will go no sale at 50% off in a few months.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

I wasn’t planning on upgrading to ultimate collectors this gear but ...

“You save $15,841.00”

... when you put it that way...!?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 1, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Noire!


Yes!! It's so beautiful 😭


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2021)

darkogav said:


> I guess it's to new. Prbly will go no sale at 50% off in a few months.


Action Strings 2 is currently $299 new and $199 upgrade. Based on my experiences in the past the voucher should work on the upgrade.

At some point in the future, it will sell for $149 and the upgrade will be $99. Vouchers won't work during that sale. 

But there's one way to find out.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I wasn’t planning on upgrading to ultimate collectors this gear but ...
> 
> “You save $15,841.00”
> 
> ... when you put it that way...!?


That’s marketing, but what is true is that my upgrade price for 12 UCE to 13 UCE is less than the regular price for some of the products included, and I get a total of around 40 new quality products, including the new expansions. Can’t get better than this in my opinion.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I wasn’t planning on upgrading to ultimate collectors this gear but ...
> 
> “You save $15,841.00”
> 
> ... when you put it that way...!?


Somebody started a thread to vent about this sales tactic not too long ago.

You can save $17,315 if you just buy a Kontakt 6 Crossgrade, like I'm planning to :D


----------



## Primary Target (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What do we get new?


Going from KU12CE to KU13CE you'll get the following new stuff:

SUPER 8
ARKHIS
BUTCH VIG DRUMS
CLOUD SUPPLY
CREMONA QUARTET: AMATI VIOLA
CREMONA QUARTET: GUARNERI VIOLIN
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI CELLO
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI VIOLIN
LO-FI GLOW
MALLET FLUX
MODULAR ICONS
MYSTERIA
NOIRE
PHARLIGHT
SESSION GUITARIST: ELECTRIC SUNBURST DELUXE
SESSION GUITARIST: PICKED ACOUSTIC
STRAYLIGHT
GUITAR RIG 6 PRO
RAUM

Plus a load of Maschine expansions:

ANIMA ASCENT
ARTIST EXPANSION: DJ KHALIL
ARTIST EXPANSION: SASHA
ARTIST EXPANSION: THE STEREOTYPES
AQUARIUS EARTH
BASEMENT ERA
CARBON DECAY
DISTRICT XEO
DRIVE
FADED REELS
GLOBAL SHAKE
IGNITION CODE
INDIGO DUST
INFINITE ESCAPE
LILAC GLARE
LOCKDOWN GRIND
MAGNETIC COAST
MECHANIX
MOEBIUS
NOCTURNAL STATE
OPALINE DRIFT
PRISMATIC BLISS
PULSE
PURE DRIP
RISING CRESCENT
RUSH
SCENE
SOLAR BREEZE
SPECTRUM QUAKE
STADIUM FLEX
WARPED SYMMETRY


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 1, 2021)

Well I avoided all of the other sales, but using some points from Time & Space I mansged to upgrade to the collectors edition version for just over £ 200. That is insanely good value for what you get. Looking forward to receiving it tomorrow.....


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Somebody started a thread to vent about this sales tactic not too long ago.


Oh I’m not venting. I think it’s funny. Been buying Komplete for years.


----------



## KMA (Jun 1, 2021)

Best Service and Time+Space seem to have the best deals, although with Best Service, it looks like you have to request a shipping refund if you just want to purchase a download.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 1, 2021)

KMA said:


> Best Service and Time+Space seem to have the best deals, although with Best Service, it looks like you have to request a shipping refund if you just want to purchase a download.


Same thing for Time+Space, but you also get 2 freebies there.


----------



## fourier (Jun 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Somebody started a thread to vent about this sales tactic not too long ago.
> 
> You can save $17,315 if you just buy a Kontakt 6 Crossgrade, like I'm planning to :D


I'm seeing the crossgrade to Kontakt 6 offered for €125, am I missing a way to get more value/lower cost of a purchase of Kontakt 6 as a "non-user" of anything but the free kontakt player so far?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 1, 2021)

fourier said:


> I'm seeing the crossgrade to Kontakt 6 offered for €125, am I missing a way to get more value/lower cost of a purchase of Kontakt 6 as a "non-user" of anything but the free kontakt player so far?


That sounds about right tbh. I think the crossgrade path is the cheapest.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 1, 2021)

fourier said:


> I'm seeing the crossgrade to Kontakt 6 offered for €125, am I missing a way to get more value/lower cost of a purchase of Kontakt 6 as a "non-user" of anything but the free kontakt player so far?


Yep, Crossgrade should be the cheapest entry point to Kontakt.


----------



## fourier (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you - looking forward to diving into a larger world of orchestral libraries and other nuggets soon, then.


----------



## fiction (Jun 1, 2021)

I'll be updating from K11U to K13UCE for 250€, been waiting for this sale for some time! 

Now I have to figure how to move the previously installed K11U to a new SSD I have so I can install the rest all in the same place.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 1, 2021)

fiction said:


> I'll be updating from K11U to K13UCE for 250€, been waiting for this sale for some time!
> 
> Now I have to figure how to move the previously installed K11U to a new SSD I have so I can install the rest all in the same place.


Just install the missing/new content only in the same place as all the old stuff....


----------



## fiction (Jun 1, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Just install the missing/new content only in the same place as all the old stuff....


Yes but since I got K11U the SSD that it lives in has been completely filled with libraries from other developers.. I think I'll relocate all the K11U to a new one I have and install the rest there since it's so easy to relocate through native access (at least in my experience), hopefully it doesn't backfire.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 1, 2021)

Just learned about the sale. Though I always update my Komplete to a newer version when updates are 50% off, this time I'm a bit on the edge. Had I not purchased "Noire" when it was discounted for the first time, I probably wouldn't be pondering so much about it now. But the only update from K12 that interests me at the moment is probably Guitar Rig 6. I've noticed that I can get it for 50€, but I'm still not sure does this makes much sense against getting the whole update or waiting for the next version. Must think about it some more.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Just learned about the sale. Though I always update my Komplete to a newer version when updates are 50% off, this time I'm a bit on the edge. Had I not purchased "Noire" when it was discounted for the first time, I probably wouldn't be pondering so much about it now. But the only update from K12 that interests me at the moment is probably Guitar Rig 6. I've noticed that I can get it for 50€, but I'm still not sure does this makes much sense against getting the whole update or waiting for the next version. Must think about it some more.


Sell Noire and get the upgrade.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Sell Noire and get the upgrade.


I'll think about it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I wasn’t planning on upgrading to ultimate collectors this gear but ...
> 
> “You save $15,841.00”
> 
> ... when you put it that way...!?


Sounds ridiculous indeed!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 1, 2021)

Primary Target said:


> Going from KU12CE to KU13CE you'll get the following new stuff:
> 
> SUPER 8
> ARKHIS
> ...


Could somebody please calculate how much disk space I'll need for this?


----------



## parapentep70 (Jun 1, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> 300€ for Ultimate, 500€ for Ultimate Collectors Edition
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how interested i actually am in the Symphony series. I am pretty covered on a lot of orchestral (Infinite Brass + Woodwinds, Century Brass, CSS, 8Dio Strings etc.), so it is mostly the Percussion that seems interesting to me tbh. I haven't checked out the string quartet though, but do remember hearing some bad thing about them. I might be wrong though?


I'd say the string quartet is better than Symphony series. Especially the interface and the way to use articulations. They have an optional "virtuoso mode" that "guesses" (more better than worse) the right articulation to "play" certain phrase. If the guess is wrong for certain note... you change the articulation for only THIS note, not for every note! Instruments also "guess" the playing position and stay consistently in it (closer or parther from the nut). Both things save a lot of time compared to other string solo libraries I know. In my opinion this "playability" is very important to get good results from solo string instruments.

You might be wrong about negative comments for Cremona Quartet. In this forum I have seen owners of one of the "big" string libraries selling them or offering an exchange only for Cremona Quartet. I'd say I have not seen this for (Audiobro) Symphony Series Strings. I am not saying they are bad, in fact I use them a lot just because I know the tricks better than other good libaries I have. But Cremona seems to be more popular in forums and I think I understand why.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Outside of Arkhis, what makes it worth the extra $200 to upgrade to CE vs. Ultimate? And the Symphony Series is of no interest to me (and I've heard a lot of varying opinions on Cremona - plus own CSSS and Spitfire Solo Strings among others).


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 1, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Apart from Kontakt and Damage 1, what other best-in-class instruments and effects does KOMPLETE contain?
> 
> Seems to me there's a lot of stuff, but not a lot of stuff you really _want_.


Reaktor.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 1, 2021)

Ooo, looks like I can get Noire and Electric Sunburst for a $99 update. That actually seems fair to me. (Some of the other new stuff looks fun, too!)


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Outside of Arkhis, what makes it worth the extra $200 to upgrade to CE vs. Ultimate? And the Symphony Series is of no interest to me (and I've heard a lot of varying opinions on Cremona - plus own CSSS and Spitfire Solo Strings among others).


Nothing really.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Outside of Arkhis, what makes it worth the extra $200 to upgrade to CE vs. Ultimate? And the Symphony Series is of no interest to me (and I've heard a lot of varying opinions on Cremona - plus own CSSS and Spitfire Solo Strings among others).


Well I have gone from Ultimate 12 to CE 13. It has cost me a little over £ 200 and for that I have:

GUITAR RIG 6 PRO

SUPER 8

STRAYLIGHT
MALLET FLUX
MYSTERIA
ARKHIS
NOIRE
PHARLIGHT
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI VIOLIN
CREMONA QUARTET: GUARNERI VIOLIN
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI CELLO
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI VIOLIN

SESSION GUITARIST: ELECTRIC SUNBURST DELUXE
SESSION GUITARIST: PICKED ACOUSTIC

RAUM

Seems pretty bloody good for £ 200 or so to me......

(Oh, and I do mess with Machine for time to time - so the expansion packs will be fun too.....)


----------



## Marsen (Jun 1, 2021)

fiction said:


> I'll be updating from K11U to K13UCE for 250€, been waiting for this sale for some time!





Michael Antrum said:


> Well I have gone from Ultimate 12 to CE 13. It has cost me a little over £ 200


How come, that an upgrade from 11 or 12 Ultimate to 13 UCE is the same price as an Update from 12 UCE to 13 UCE?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well I have gone from Ultimate 12 to CE 13. It has cost me a little over £ 200 and for that I have:
> 
> GUITAR RIG 6 PRO
> 
> ...


How?

Tell me exactly how you did it…


----------



## fiction (Jun 1, 2021)

Marsen said:


> How come, that an upgrade from 11 or 12 Ultimate to 13 UCE is the same price as an Update from 12 UCE to 13 UCE?


I think we might have both our prices shown without VAT due to the account settings.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

Marsen said:


> How come, that an upgrade from 11 or 12 Ultimate to 13 UCE is the same price as an Update from 12 UCE to 13 UCE?


I smell BS…

The upgrade for 12UCE to 13UCE is 249 so I’m wondering how someone can upgrade from 12U to 13UCE for less?


----------



## Jackdaw (Jun 1, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Action Strings 2 is currently $299 new and $199 upgrade. Based on my experiences in the past the voucher should work on the upgrade.
> 
> At some point in the future, it will sell for $149 and the upgrade will be $99. Vouchers won't work during that sale.
> 
> But there's one way to find out.


Friend of mine tested, it is not working for upgrade either.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well I have gone from Ultimate 12 to CE 13. It has cost me a little over £ 200 and for that I have:
> 
> GUITAR RIG 6 PRO
> 
> ...


I never use Guitar Rig these days (have a Kemper). For Super 8, I've played around with it a bit - but there's a lot of other synths out there that are probably going to be utilized more. Mallet Flux seems interesting, but similar to Straylight, Mysteria, and Pharlight, how often will you use it? I have Session Guitarist Strummed Acoustic 2 and never use it (easier to just pick up my Taylor and record that if I really need acoustic guitar). Same will likely apply to the electric versions.

I'm mostly interested in getting Noire and Cuba (for some latin percussion). How do folks like Thrill?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 1, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Could somebody please calculate how much disk space I'll need for this?


All of it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 1, 2021)

So who is going to pass on this? I've bought Komplete just about every upgrade. I have Ultimate but I'm finding most of this stuff just takes up space and doesn't really get used like the Abby Road drums. As for their orchestral stuff it just doesn't compare to 3rd party developers. Guitar Rig 6 just doesn't appeal when using Amplitube.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Friend of mine tested, it is not working for upgrade either.


Boo!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 1, 2021)

It was a bit confusing - but at the end I got the upgrade to "K13" from Kontakt 5 for 199€.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 1, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Ooo, looks like I can get Noire and Electric Sunburst for a $99 update. That actually seems fair to me. (Some of the other new stuff looks fun, too!)


Hmm. Actually, I see this is not the deluxe version of Electric Sunburst. Does that mean it's only a strumming engine, with no playable melodic guitar? That makes it less appealing.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> So who is going to pass on this? I've bought Komplete just about every upgrade. I have Ultimate but I'm finding most of this stuff just takes up space and doesn't really get used like the Abby Road drums. As for their orchestral stuff it just doesn't compare to 3rd party developers. Guitar Rig 6 just doesn't appeal when using Amplitube.


I’m passing on it. I’m on Komplete ultimate 10 or 11 ultimate and only paid to upgrade Kontakt in the last year or so. I really only use Kontakt, Damage, Action Strikes and the pianos and I see no need to upgrade at this time. I’ll have to look into it a bit more but I’m not exactly chomping at the bit to get it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> All of it.


Damn, thats more than the 200GB I have left (I think)


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> I’m passing on it. I’m on Komplete ultimate 10 or 11 ultimate and only paid to upgrade Kontakt in the last year or so. I really only use Kontakt, Damage, Action Strikes and the pianos and I see no need to upgrade at this time. I’ll have to look into it a bit more but I’m not exactly chomping at the bit to get it.


The more I’m looking the more I’m thinking the same…


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 1, 2021)

KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE Upgrade K8-11 to Komplete 13 Ultimate Collectors is $249 at Sweetwater. So far the best I've found in USA.









Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition Update from Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition


Plug-in Library with 122 Virtual Instruments/Effects, 115,000+ Preset Sounds, 73 Expansions, and 1.1TB+ of Content - 64-bit Mac/PC Standalone, VST, AU, AAX




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## darkogav (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> So who is going to pass on this? I've bought Komplete just about every upgrade. I have Ultimate but I'm finding most of this stuff just takes up space and doesn't really get used like the Abby Road drums. As for their orchestral stuff it just doesn't compare to 3rd party developers. Guitar Rig 6 just doesn't appeal when using Amplitube.


I am on K12U. I am passing. I will wait for next release. I think it's a great deal if you really want those new cinematic synths though. The upgrade price is basically what the price is to get one of their new VSTs on 50% sale.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 1, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE Upgrade K8-11 to Komplete 13 Ultimate Collectors is $249 at Sweetwater. So far the best I've found in USA.


No it's not. Provide link as proof. KU to KCE is $299.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE Upgrade K8-11 to Komplete 13 Ultimate Collectors is $249 at Sweetwater. So far the best I've found in USA.


Link?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 1, 2021)

Marsen said:


> How come, that an upgrade from 11 or 12 Ultimate to 13 UCE is the same price as an Update from 12 UCE to 13 UCE?


I think there's about £ 50 difference. and the Update from 12CE to 13CE gives you.....


easyrider said:


> How?
> 
> Tell me exactly how you did it…


I mentioned in the thread earlier, I had a some loyalty points at Time & Space and I was charged £ 213 for the upgrade from 12 Ultimate to 13 CE. Normally it's £ 249.00.

On the Time Space website the upgrade from 12 CE to 13 CE is priced at £ 209.00.

Edit: Just looking over this thread why is everyone sounding so aggressive over this. Buy it or don't buy it - But that list seems pretty good value to me. Plus - with the new ownership you might not be able to buy it much longer, but be forced to subscribe........


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE Upgrade K8-11 to Komplete 13 Ultimate Collectors is $249 at Sweetwater. So far the best I've found in USA.


It's $299. Here's the link.









Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition - Upgrade from Komplete Ultimate 8-13


Plug-in Library with 122 Virtual Instruments/Effects, 115,000+ Preset Sounds, 73 Expansions, and 1.1TB+ of Content - 64-bit Mac/PC Standalone, VST, AU, AAX




www.sweetwater.com





It's $249 to update from KUCE to KU13 CE








Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition Update from Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition


Plug-in Library with 122 Virtual Instruments/Effects, 115,000+ Preset Sounds, 73 Expansions, and 1.1TB+ of Content - 64-bit Mac/PC Standalone, VST, AU, AAX




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> So who is going to pass on this? I've bought Komplete just about every upgrade. I have Ultimate but I'm finding most of this stuff just takes up space and doesn't really get used like the Abby Road drums. As for their orchestral stuff it just doesn't compare to 3rd party developers. Guitar Rig 6 just doesn't appeal when using Amplitube.


Passing here. I'm on 11 standard but in the meantime I bought Noire, Straylight, K6 upgrade, and Super 8 at intro/sale prices (all of which are great!), so there's not much for me in the upgrade...


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> So who is going to pass on this?


I am on K12UCE and passing, I usually skip a version. But I must say, this time the new content is really great (Noire, Cremona, ...), hasn't been always the case for just one version step.


----------



## stixman (Jun 1, 2021)

Going from ultimate to collector for £249 plus 2 free libraries plus £15 loyalty points t&s....after ducking the mad sales this is a good days haul 😎


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm eligible for discounted upgrades via my KK M32 (which comes with basically sub-Select plus a bit of Maschine). I can upgrade to Select for $49.50, or get the Select + Maschine Factory Library upgrade for $74.50. My upgrade price to Komplete is $199.50. Does buying Select get me a larger discount on Komplete, or would the price stay the same?


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 1, 2021)

3DC said:


> If anyone interested it looks like Select - Komplete - CE is the cheapest route. Around 800$ total or 800$ in savings.
> 
> What's baffling to me is that German company, that large, has no automated tax system for EU costumers and they charge you in USD not in EUR.


You can't "save" money and "spend" money at the same time. 

You're not saving anything; you're just spending less than full price.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 1, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> You can't "save" money and "spend" money at the same time.
> 
> You're not saving anything; you're just spending less than full price.


Sure you can. My wife will explain how it works.......


----------



## parapentep70 (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> So who is going to pass on this? I've bought Komplete just about every upgrade. I have Ultimate but I'm finding most of this stuff just takes up space and doesn't really get used like the Abby Road drums. As for their orchestral stuff it just doesn't compare to 3rd party developers. Guitar Rig 6 just doesn't appeal when using Amplitube.


Being fair... most of their orchestral stuff is 3rd party (Sonuscore, Soundiron, Audiobro, e-instrumens for their best libs).


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 1, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> You can't "save" money and "spend" money at the same time.
> 
> You're not saving anything; you're just spending less than full price.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I never use Guitar Rig these days (have a Kemper). For Super 8, I've played around with it a bit - but there's a lot of other synths out there that are probably going to be utilized more. Mallet Flux seems interesting, but similar to Straylight, Mysteria, and Pharlight, how often will you use it? I have Session Guitarist Strummed Acoustic 2 and never use it (easier to just pick up my Taylor and record that if I really need acoustic guitar). Same will likely apply to the electric versions.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in getting Noire and Cuba (for some latin percussion). How do folks like Thrill?


I like Thrill, more than I thought I would. I use it for my action suspense cues. It has a lot of content and plenty of flexibility. It’s also predictable in that if I automate a gesture it plays back that way every time. ( so I don’t need to record multiple audio takes and pick the best random aleatoric result.)


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> So who is going to pass on this? I've bought Komplete just about every upgrade. I have Ultimate but I'm finding most of this stuff just takes up space and doesn't really get used like the Abby Road drums. As for their orchestral stuff it just doesn't compare to 3rd party developers. Guitar Rig 6 just doesn't appeal when using Amplitube.


I typically upgrade every “even” year. I think Cremona would be the deciding factor this year, for me. It’s an off year so I might pass unless I find Cremona worth the $$ in 2021-2022.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 1, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I'm eligible for discounted upgrades via my KK M32 (which comes with basically sub-Select plus a bit of Maschine). I can upgrade to Select for $49.50, or get the Select + Maschine Factory Library upgrade for $74.50. My upgrade price to Komplete is $199.50. Does buying Select get me a larger discount on Komplete, or would the price stay the same?



I can only see the prices in CAD, but from what I can tell that is already equal to the upgrade from Select - no further discounts would be added.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> I am on K12UCE and passing, I usually skip a version. But I must say, this time the new content is really great (Noire, Cremona, ...), hasn't been always the case for just one version step.


Agreed. Noire would a nice to have for me.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 1, 2021)

fourier said:


> I'm seeing the crossgrade to Kontakt 6 offered for €125, am I missing a way to get more value/lower cost of a purchase of Kontakt 6 as a "non-user" of anything but the free kontakt player so far?


Does that include VAT?

I paid $99US for the K5 to K6 crossgrade last year iirc...


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> You can't "save" money and "spend" money at the same time.
> 
> You're not saving anything; you're just spending less than full price.


That may be true but I like to think about all the money I’ll be saving rather than all the money I’ll be spending. Incidentally, this is probably why my wife manages our household finances.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 1, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> No it's not. Provide link as proof. KU to KCE is $299.











Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition Update from Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition


Plug-in Library with 122 Virtual Instruments/Effects, 115,000+ Preset Sounds, 73 Expansions, and 1.1TB+ of Content - 64-bit Mac/PC Standalone, VST, AU, AAX




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 1, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Does that include VAT?
> 
> I paid $99US for the K5 to K6 crossgrade last year iirc...


The "Crossgrade" is for those who don't own any version of full Kontakt, but own a qualifying Kontakt Player library. What you would have paid from 5 to 6 is the "Update" price. They should offer a course in understanding their many purchase paths, it gets convoluted :D


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 1, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition Update from Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition
> 
> 
> Plug-in Library with 122 Virtual Instruments/Effects, 115,000+ Preset Sounds, 73 Expansions, and 1.1TB+ of Content - 64-bit Mac/PC Standalone, VST, AU, AAX
> ...


Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition Update from Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition​


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I never use Guitar Rig these days (have a Kemper). For Super 8, I've played around with it a bit - but there's a lot of other synths out there that are probably going to be utilized more. Mallet Flux seems interesting, but similar to Straylight, Mysteria, and Pharlight, how often will you use it? I have Session Guitarist Strummed Acoustic 2 and never use it (easier to just pick up my Taylor and record that if I really need acoustic guitar). Same will likely apply to the electric versions.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in getting Noire and Cuba (for some latin percussion). How do folks like Thrill?


Also — Cuba is a nice package as well imho. I used it on this cue.

As I recall...
They asked for some energizing alt/indie rock with a sprinkling of hip hop influence and Latin influence for a scene where a woman went on a bit of an adventure between Florida and the some Latin country, possibly the Caribbean.









Salsarita


Written by request and exclusively signed. Contact me for licensing information.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition Update from Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition
> 
> 
> Plug-in Library with 122 Virtual Instruments/Effects, 115,000+ Preset Sounds, 73 Expansions, and 1.1TB+ of Content - 64-bit Mac/PC Standalone, VST, AU, AAX
> ...


That’s for UCE 🤢


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> I can only see the prices in CAD, but from what I can tell that is already equal to the upgrade from Select - no further discounts would be added.


I was just reminded by Best Service's product descriptions that my Komplete discounts are actually based on owning Kontakt, not what came with the M32, but at the bottom of the Select page, it says "if you buy Select for $199, you'll get at least $200 off of your upgrade to a higher package". I'm guessing that doesn't apply if you buy for discounted crossgrade price, but I might try doing a chat to be sure.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2021)

Crossgrade: K13U __ or K13U CE for +$100. ??

Understand Symphony _Series_ vs _Essentials__ __ _minimal value for this.
_Xtras are:_ Amati Viola, Guarneri Violin, Stradivari Cello, Arkhis, + 35 Expansions. _Unless overlooking_.

No-brainer for $100., or 'meh' ? __ no experience with these 'xtras' to assign value.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 1, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I was just reminded by Best Service's product descriptions that my Komplete discounts are actually based on owning Kontakt, not what came with the M32, but at the bottom of the Select page, it says "if you buy Select for $199, you'll get at least $200 off of your upgrade to a higher package". I'm guessing that doesn't apply if you buy for discounted crossgrade price, but I might try doing a chat to be sure.


Chat is a great idea. I'm going off of the Native Instruments website, under the assumption that resellers will provide equivalent options. Better to ask directly if you can! There's still a lot of time for the sale.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2021)

As some of you are only interested in one library...

FYI, As soon as I get my serial (tomorrow?) I am going to put Noire, Arkhis, Mallet Flux, and the Symphony Series Percussion Upgrade for sale in the VIC Sales forum. 50% off on everything. 

DM me if you want me to hold something for you.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 1, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> No-brainer for $100., or 'meh' ? No experience with these 'xtras' to assign value.


I don't think it's worth it, it also ties you to costlier updates every version since you can't downgrade back to ultimate


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't think it's worth it, it also ties you to costlier upgrades every version since you can't downgrade back to ultimate


Overlooked this tasty tidbit entirely, but not now !! 🙁 __ appreciate the heads-up ✌️

Powder dry 'til ~ Jun20, in any case


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't think it's worth it, it also ties you to costlier updates every version since you can't downgrade back to ultimate


Say you already have Ultimate 12 and you upgrade to 13CE now. 
In the future you can still choose to upgrade from Ultimate 12 to say Ultimate 14.
Even if that means asking NI to remove the 13CE upgrade from your account although I'm not sure you even need to do that.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Chat is a great idea. I'm going off of the Native Instruments website, under the assumption that resellers will provide equivalent options. Better to ask directly if you can! There's still a lot of time for the sale.


Not all updates/upgrades are available from resellers. 
Things such as the upgrade to Select from the M32 Kontrol bundle are NI only I am fairly sure. 
If you login to your NI account it will show these minor upgrade prices. 
Then you can easily determine the further upgrade prices once you have one of the major versions such as Select. 
These are usually cheaper from 3rd parties anyway.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 1, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Say you already have Ultimate 12 and you upgrade to 13CE now.
> In the future you can still choose to upgrade from Ultimate 12 to say Ultimate 14.
> Even if that means asking NI to remove the 13CE upgrade from your account although I'm not sure you even need to do that.


someone just complained on the NI forum that he can't buy a lesser version and he was in the support chat and they confirmed they don't do downgrades, so I'm not sure if it's that simple, I think you have to get rid of the previous upgrade first, but the downgrading to a lesser version has been a recurrent topic at NI forums


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 1, 2021)

As a Komplete 11 owner - should I update to Komplete 13 or Komplete 13 Ultimate? Assume I don't have any of the additional products (even if that's not totally accurate).


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 1, 2021)

As expected, chat with NI confirmed that there is no further discount for owning Select if you already own Kontakt.

Now the internal war begins: so much stuff for so (comparatively) little money, but it all takes SSD space and I already have so many things I've barely touched. BUT SO MUCH STUFF.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 1, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> As a Komplete 11 owner - should I update to Komplete 13 or Komplete 13 Ultimate? Assume I don't have any of the additional products (even if that's not totally accurate).


Well, hard to tell without knowing which libraries you value, what kind of music you make etc, but I updated from K11 to K13U last fall and I still think it was a really good thing, there's so much stuff I've actively used since then (lots of stuff I've never touched also), for me personally it was well worth it. I should have gone ultimate sooner.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 1, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> As expected, chat with NI confirmed that there is no further discount for owning Select if you already own Kontakt.
> 
> Now the internal war begins: so much stuff for so (comparatively) little money, but it all takes SSD space and I already have so many things I've barely touched. BUT SO MUCH STUFF.


Wait, so if you own Kontakt, you qualify for using the Upgrade Price to i.e. KOMPLETE 13 Ultimate?

That's incredible if that's true!


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> someone just complained on the NI forum that he can't buy a lesser version and he was in the support chat and they confirmed they don't do downgrades, so I'm not sure if it's that simple, I think you have to get rid of the previous upgrade first, but the downgrading to a lesser version has been a recurrent topic at NI forums


The context here wasn't wanting to downgrade below your lowest version so I don't think there's an issue.
If your lowest version is Ultimate then it makes sense that you cannot upgrade to a newer version of regular Komplete.
But this query wasn't about that.
I was correcting an error as it is easy to get an upgrade removed from your account which leaves you available to upgrade to a lower version.
E.g. Sell 12CE upgrade from Komplete 11 and then upgrade to 13 Komplete or Ultimate.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Wait, so if you own Kontakt, you qualify for using the Upgrade Price to i.e. KOMPLETE 13 Ultimate?
> 
> That's incredible if that's true!


It's unlikely that the upgrade price is the same as it is from Komplete though. So it may not be that impressive.
NI have a bunch of other upgrades which don't seem to be sold elsewhere so you can possibly only see the price if you login to your account.

Added. 
The upgrade from Kontakt is the same as from Komplete Select so not generous at all.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 1, 2021)

Technostica said:


> It's unlikely that the upgrade price is the same as it is from Komplete though. So it may not be that impressive.
> NI have a bunch of other upgrades which don't seem to be sold elsewhere so you can possibly only see the price if you login to your account.


You are right, I just checked. KOMPLETE Ultimate is 499,50 Euros for me, owning Kontakt but not KOMPLETE Select.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 1, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> You are right, I just checked. KOMPLETE Ultimate is 499,50 Euros for me, owning Kontakt but not KOMPLETE Select.


Yes, I updated my post before your reply came. 
I'd be tempted to buy Select using the 50% off code and use that as the base. 
Then sell Kontakt after the sale ends.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 1, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Well, hard to tell without knowing which libraries you value, what kind of music you make etc, but I updated from K11 to K13U last fall and I still think it was a really good thing, there's so much stuff I've actively used since then (lots of stuff I've never touched also), for me personally it was well worth it. I should have gone ultimate sooner.


Just wondering - what stuff did you use a lot?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 1, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Yes, I updated my post before your reply came.
> I'd be tempted to buy Select using the 50% off code and use that as the base.
> Then sell Kontakt after the sale ends.


That's good advice, thank you. 

I just listened to the audio demos for the synth + cinematic stuff in KOMPLETE, and I liked a lot of it actually. But Omnisphere, while a bit more expensive, seems more user-friendly with the "all in one" GUI instead of having multiple different VSTi's. KOMPLETE is very tempting though


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 1, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Just wondering - what stuff did you use a lot?


All the abbey road drums, all the pianos, the whole discovery series, action strikes, mallet flux, massive x, rise & hit, replika xt, all the scarbee stuff, all the session guitarist stuff, session strings pro, session horns pro (my favorite), all the crossfade instruments (analog dreams, hybrid keys etc.), some of the signal processing plugins and I’m going through the rest of them little by little. The symphony essentials I didn’t like as they sounded a bit fake. There’s some stuff I will find a use for at some point, like the evolve mutations but haven’t yet found a place for


----------



## BezO (Jun 1, 2021)

KMA said:


> Best Service and Time+Space seem to have the best deals, although with Best Service, it looks like you have to request a shipping refund if you just want to purchase a download.


I purchased an upgrade 11 1/2 hours ago from BS and I'm still waiting for my serial number & shipping refund.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Anybody still use the Heavyocity stuff that comes with Komplete? Evolve, Evolve Mutations, etc.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 1, 2021)

I have Komplete 11 Ult so did the 13CE upgrade route.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody still use the Heavyocity stuff that comes with Komplete? Evolve, Evolve Mutations, etc.


I use it every now and then when I'm working on something trailer-ish. Tons of stuff in there.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 1, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Overlooked this tasty tidbit entirely, but not now !! 🙁 __ appreciate the heads-up ✌️
> 
> Powder dry 'til ~ Jun20, in any case


That would depend if the only licenses you had were just Komplete. I can downgrade because I bought some licenses separately.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 1, 2021)

BezO said:


> I purchased an upgrade 11 1/2 hours ago from BS and I'm still waiting for my serial number & shipping refund.


I purchased through Time+Space, but they are expecting shipment of new bundles tomorrow. Maybe it's the same for Best Service.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 1, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Hmm. Actually, I see this is not the deluxe version of Electric Sunburst. Does that mean it's only a strumming engine, with no playable melodic guitar? That makes it less appealing.


I'm in the exact same boat. The two libraries that I'd like are Noire and Electric Sunburst Deluxe, but even though the upgrade only includes the non-Deluxe version it looks like you can upgrade to Deluxe for another $25. If that's the case, $125 isn't bad for those two libraries.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. The two libraries that I'd like are Noire and Electric Sunburst Deluxe, but even though the upgrade only includes the non-Deluxe version it looks like you can upgrade to Deluxe for another $25. If that's the case, $125 isn't bad for those two libraries.


I'm in that boat too. I really only wanted Noire, so Ultimate seems like a waste for me for $299 (any enthusiasm for the other libraries is mostly forced / out of obligation). Stradivarius has generally not been well received here. All the sound design stuff like Pharlight, etc. don't seem like I would have much use for them given what I already have. Noire second-hand is already $75, so might as well get the $99 upgrade to K13 and get that plus Electric Sunburst, Cuba, and some other random ones. If ES is good, pretty cheap upgrade to Deluxe.

Edit: Spent the $99 but for all the hype about Noire, it doesn't give me instant inspiration when playing it compared to other pianos I have. I don't think it is even the best felt piano I have (I have OA Toolkit and Originals Soft Piano). Cuba is fine, but Electric Sunburst doesn't sound that great - much better tones out of my Kemper and playing the licks in myself. Glad I didn't go for the $299 upgrade.


----------



## Jack All (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm in that boat too. I really only wanted Noire, so Ultimate seems like a waste for me for $299 (any enthusiasm for the other libraries is mostly forced / out of obligation). Stradivarius has generally not been well received here. All the sound design stuff like Pharlight, etc. don't seem like I would have much use for them given what I already have. Noire second-hand is already $75, so might as well get the $99 upgrade to K13 and get that plus Electric Sunburst, Cuba, and some other random ones. If ES is good, pretty cheap upgrade to Deluxe.


Actually I liked the demo of Stradivarius. But I see many people on this forum is negative - especially about the fake vibrato.

On the other side I see a lot of good reviews on the internet from places that I really respect - like this review:






Native Instruments Stradivari Violin


NI’s new instrument makes owning and playing a Stradivarius easier than ever before!




www.soundonsound.com





In the end that convinced me that I will buy it in this update - hope I will not regret it 🙏😀


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody still use the Heavyocity stuff that comes with Komplete? Evolve, Evolve Mutations, etc.


No. Well, I think I used a guitar harmonics type of melodic patch once last year. :D

I use Damage occasionally. Octobans(?) and one of the mod wheel crescendo patches.

oh and Action strikes occasionally. Think they’re Heavyocity too


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Jack All said:


> Actually I liked the demo of Stradivarius. But I see many people on this forum is negative - especially about the fake vibrato.
> 
> On the other side I see a lot of good reviews on the internet from places that I really respect - like this review:
> 
> ...


Demos are a great indicator of tone at least (not workflow) and I always say, if you don't like the tone, doesn't matter how advanced everything else is, you likely won't use it. To me, compared to other solo libraries I have, I didn't find anything particularly appealing about the Cremona demos (especially if comparing to the CSSS, VSL, or Spitfire demos) - not to mention a rather limited interface in terms of articulation selection.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> No. Well, I think I used a guitar harmonics type of melodic patch once last year. :D
> 
> I use Damage occasionally. Octobans(?) and one of the mod wheel crescendo patches.
> 
> oh and Action strikes occasionally. Think they’re Heavyocity too


Good to know! I have Damage 2 and Action Strikes anyway (don't use the latter really).


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> The "Crossgrade" is for those who don't own any version of full Kontakt, but own a qualifying Kontakt Player library. What you would have paid from 5 to 6 is the "Update" price. _*They should offer a course in understanding their many purchase paths, it gets convoluted*_ :D


Agreed... I'm not "updating"  K10U until K15U or K16U drops... about 80% of K10U isn't even installed on my drives anymore.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 1, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> As expected, chat with NI confirmed that there is no further discount for owning Select if you already own Kontakt.
> 
> Now the internal war begins: so much stuff for so (comparatively) little money, but it all takes SSD space and I already have so many things I've barely touched. *BUT SO MUCH STUFF*.


That's true but the only things I really use are K6, Straylight, Pharlight, and Thrill all bought on sale at a sizable discount (I _saved_ money ).

Very little else is even installed anymore.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> No. Well, I think I used a guitar harmonics type of melodic patch once last year. :D
> 
> I use Damage occasionally. Octobans(?) and one of the mod wheel crescendo patches.
> 
> oh and Action strikes occasionally. Think they’re Heavyocity too


Action Strikes is Sonuscore, FWIW.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 1, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Friend of mine tested, it is not working for upgrade either.


This is a shame.
I tried by myself and is the same.
The e-voucher is pure rubbish.

Action Strings 2 Update is not on sale so doesn't have sense. I will contact them, maybe is a mistake.

Edit: No, is not a mistake. The voucher is not applicable to updates. Incredible.


----------



## proxima (Jun 1, 2021)

Having upgraded from K11U to K13U, my Native Access is now full of expansions that seem to mostly have little use (and get in the way of finding what I want). It's a shame you can't sort by instrument/plugin/expansion, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## AMBi (Jun 1, 2021)

Was so excited when I found out about Summer of Sound and planned on upgrading to K13U the first day it was on sale but now that I’ve went through all the instruments / walkthroughs I’m a bit conflicted now 

Feels like one of those things that’s too good to pass up given the amount of content, but at the same time I feel It’d be better for me to put that $300 towards libraries I *really* want/need.

I definitely want Mallet Flux, Stradivari, Balinese Gamelan etc. but a pretty big chunk of it I’m not sure I’d ever use and more bread and butter libraries like CSW, Requiem Pro have been on my wishlist forever

Never thought I’d even think to hesitate arguably the best value for money bundle in all of sample libraries but I guess it’s just a sign I have mostly everything I need at this point 

Happy they at least give a month to decide so I guess I’ll be pretty busy trying to sell myself on it since I know I’ll regret not getting it


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jun 1, 2021)

I was tempted to update from KU12 to KU13, but this thread convinced me not to do it. I love when that happens. Gonna wait for KU14.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 1, 2021)

If I already have Kontakt and a library included in the Komplete bundle I'm eyeing, do I get duplicates that I can resell? If so, how easy is the resell process?


----------



## Jack All (Jun 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Demos are a great indicator of tone at least (not workflow) and I always say, if you don't like the tone, doesn't matter how advanced everything else is, you likely won't use it. To me, compared to other solo libraries I have, I didn't find anything particularly appealing about the Cremona demos (especially if comparing to the CSSS, VSL, or Spitfire demos) - not to mention a rather limited interface in terms of articulation selection.



Thank you for your reply. I'm just curious - you write you are a 18 time Oscar winner. Is it a joke I don't get? Or is it real?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Jack All said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'm just curious - you write you are a 18 time Oscar winner. Is it a joke I don't get? Or is it real?











Who has the most Oscars?


At the 2021 Academy Awards on April 25, “Nomadland” filmmaker Chloe Zhao could make history with the most individual Oscar wins since Walt Disney. With nominations in Best Picture (Zhao is a produc…




www.goldderby.com


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 1, 2021)

At this point, I think I've pretty much talked myself down to just the Select + Maschine Factory Bundle for $74.50 (primarily due to Jef Gibbons' demonstration of what can be done with Maschine, even without the hardware). On the one hand, all that's really getting me on the Komplete side is Massive (and that's hardly new, but I have a couple things that would make use of it) - there's a lot in Select that is also in Komplete Start or that came with the M32. But, Komplete Select is only costing me $25 beyond the price of the Maschine library, so it's not hard to justify.

Anything beyond Select is a huge jump in what is included, but if I'm honest, I don't really care about anything beyond a few of the synths (Massive X, Super8, etc), and I'm not exactly hurting for synths - I have Diva, Hive, Reason 11 Suite, Biotek 2, Waverazor, Collective, Spacecraft, Quantum, Elysion, Elysium, Plasmonic, Chromaphone 3, Friktion, a few Cherry Audio synths, and others I'm probably forgetting. It feels like that $200 is better put toward Action Strings 2 than hoarding a whole bunch of things I'm unlikely to use, or that would be "nice to have" but not essential by any means.


----------



## parapentep70 (Jun 2, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> If I already have Kontakt and a library included in the Komplete bundle I'm eyeing, do I get duplicates that I can resell? If so, how easy is the resell process?


Yes.

If the base product for your upgrade is Kontakt, you must keep kontakt and you can sell the other library(s) if bought separately. This situation is very common. I started my collection this way.

Be careful, some libraries have restrictions and are marked as "not for resale". They use to be 3rd party or free. You can check in your NI account if you go to "license transfer".


----------



## Jack All (Jun 2, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Who has the most Oscars?
> 
> 
> At the 2021 Academy Awards on April 25, “Nomadland” filmmaker Chloe Zhao could make history with the most individual Oscar wins since Walt Disney. With nominations in Best Picture (Zhao is a produc…
> ...


Ok just a joke I don’t get - no problem 😉 Just wanted to be sure that you were not someone who actually believed in it 🙏😂


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a weird situation. I own Komplete 11. I went to the "what's new for me" page for Komplete 13 and one of the instruments it shows is Una Corda. Which is already available to me via Native Access. Same withn K13U and all the Abbey Road Drummers. I checked my Keys page and they don't appear as single instruments (I bought mine second hand so I thought maybe it was part of the package). How can that be?


----------



## BezO (Jun 2, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> I purchased through Time+Space, but they are expecting shipment of new bundles tomorrow. Maybe it's the same for Best Service.


I woke up to the serial number this morning.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 2, 2021)

BezO said:


> I woke up to the serial number this morning.


What did you order and when did you order it? I ordered Monday night in my timezone and didn’t get the serial yet.


----------



## JonS (Jun 2, 2021)

Just got the NI Komplete Ultimate Collector's Edition!!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 2, 2021)

KMA said:


> Best Service and Time+Space seem to have the best deals, although with Best Service, it looks like you have to request a shipping refund if you just want to purchase a download.


It seems strange that T&S only sell "boxed" versions and not downloads. How does this "shipping refund" work? You pay for shipping and then send them an e-mail requesting a refund? Then they refund the shipping to your credit card or PayPal account? Seems so inefficient when you'd think that most of their sales would be download only.

Has anyone here purchased from T&S and successfully received a refund for shipping?


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 2, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> It seems strange that T&S only sell "boxed" versions and not downloads. How does this "shipping refund" work? You pay for shipping and then send them an e-mail requesting a refund? Then they refund the shipping to your credit card or PayPal account? Seems so inefficient when you'd think that most of their sales would be download only.
> 
> Has anyone here purchased from T&S and successfully received a refund for shipping?


As far as I know, no retailer sells download only for Komplete bundles. NI send them boxed products, but some retailers offers the possibility to send serial by email instead of shipping the boxed product. I bought from T&S many times the Komplete upgrades and they always proceeded like this with me. For now, they have refunded me the shipping, but they are out of stock for 13 UCE upgrade from 12 UCE and are still awaiting new shipments.


----------



## BezO (Jun 2, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> What did you order and when did you order it? I ordered Monday night in my timezone and didn’t get the serial yet.


I order the upgrade to 13 UCE Tuesday morning (US).

I typically order from Best Service, so I'm not very familiar with T&S.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 2, 2021)

BezO said:


> I order the upgrade to 13 UCE Tuesday morning (US).
> 
> I typically order from Best Service, so I'm not very familiar with T&S.


What upgrade did you bought? Maybe it’s not the same than mine? I bought upgrade from 12 UCE to 13 UCE from T&S Monday night and still waiting for it. If you bought another upgrade path, maybe they had it in stock. If you bought the same after me and got it before me, I will write again to them.


----------



## BezO (Jun 2, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> As far as I know, no retailer sells download only for Komplete bundles. NI send them boxed products, but some retailers offers the possibility to send serial by email instead of shipping the boxed product. I bought from T&S many times the Komplete upgrades and they always proceeded like this with me. For now, they have refunded me the shipping, but they are out of stock for 13 UCE upgrade from 12 UCE and are still awaiting new shipments.


Last year I don't recall having to request the serial from Best Service, and for them not to ship. But it did take a day or 2 to get the serial number because they ran out of them. That's what made me order earlier this year.


----------



## BezO (Jun 2, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> What upgrade did you bought? Maybe it’s not the same than mine? I bought upgrade from 12 UCE to 13 UCE from T&S Monday night and still waiting for it. If you bought another upgrade path, maybe they had it in stock. If you bought the same after me and got it before me, I will write again to them.


Yeah, different product. I upgraded from 12U to 13UCE.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 2, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Action Strikes is Sonuscore, FWIW.


My mistake. Although Sonuscore isn’t credited on NI’s page. Only ‘Dynamedion’.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 2, 2021)

proxima said:


> It's a shame you can't sort by instrument/plugin/expansion, unless I'm missing something?


Isn’t that what Komplete Kontrol is for?





AMBi said:


> I definitely want Mallet Flux, Stradivari, Balinese Gamelan


That Balinese Gamelan was a huge disappointment. I have heard real concerts (we had two Gamelan orchestras in town at one point) and these samples do next to nothing to capture the magic of the real thing iirc. I’d be happy to hear different opinions.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 2, 2021)

The TimeSpace deal from Ultimate 12 to Collectors is the best deal on my end. I have Arkhis already, but for just over £200 pretty much getting a few things I have had my eye on for a while. Noire £129, Ceremona Quartet £359, Mysteria £269, Straylight £179, Pharlight £179 and I get Dronar Atmospheres £60. (£1175 total)

All the others are a plus, like the symphony series (which is abit rough around the edges, but has some appealing qualities to it), Mallet Flux, etc. And I'm sure on the next K14 Ultimate Collectors they'll likely add Action Strings 2.

Since I get Arkhis with K13 UCollector, I give away my Arkhis as that was a separate puchase.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 2, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> can I give away my Arkhis as that was a separate puchase?


You can give Arkhis to me! :D


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 2, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. The two libraries that I'd like are Noire and Electric Sunburst Deluxe, but even though the upgrade only includes the non-Deluxe version it looks like you can upgrade to Deluxe for another $25. If that's the case, $125 isn't bad for those two libraries.


Ah, interesting! Well, that does shift the balance back!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 2, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> You can give Arkhis to me! :D


You need to be quicker than that! I've already been pounced by the younger bro' for the freebie.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 2, 2021)

Jack All said:


> Ok just a joke I don’t get - no problem 😉 Just wanted to be sure that you were not someone who actually believed in it 🙏😂


Today I learned that @ALittleNightMusic is actually the thawed head of Walt Disney.


----------



## ender7 (Jun 2, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> I have a weird situation. I own Komplete 11. I went to the "what's new for me" page for Komplete 13 and one of the instruments it shows is Una Corda. Which is already available to me via Native Access. Same withn K13U and all the Abbey Road Drummers. I checked my Keys page and they don't appear as single instruments (I bought mine second hand so I thought maybe it was part of the package). How can that be?


I find that page incredible confusing.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 2, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Today I learned that @ALittleNightMusic is actually the thawed head of Walt Disney.


really? I learned that @ALittleNightMusic is actually *Chloe Zhao*


----------



## ender7 (Jun 2, 2021)

Previously I purchased the Symphony Series update by itself. I like it a lot (seems I’m in the minority?!) but I’m thinking now of upgrading from 11 Ultimate to 13 Collectors Edition.

Does anyone know if I can sell my previous copy of Symphony Series update and still retain access through this update?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 2, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> I have a weird situation. I own Komplete 11. I went to the "what's new for me" page for Komplete 13 and one of the instruments it shows is Una Corda. Which is already available to me via Native Access. Same withn K13U and all the Abbey Road Drummers. I checked my Keys page and they don't appear as single instruments (I bought mine second hand so I thought maybe it was part of the package). How can that be?


I think the core problem there is NI's own website is wrong. According to the very handy Big Spreadsheet of Komplete Editions that one user spent a chunk of time creating over some years now, Una Corda was in K11. Products in Komplete don't show separately in the user account on the website, though they will show a serial in Native Access.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 2, 2021)

ender7 said:


> Previously I purchased the Symphony Series update by itself. I like it a lot (seems I’m in the minority?!) but I’m thinking now of upgrading from 11 Ultimate to 13 Collectors Edition.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can sell my previous copy of Symphony Series update and still retain access through this update?


Did you purchase the Symphony Series by itself or as part of a prior Komplete package?


----------



## ender7 (Jun 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Did you purchase the Symphony Series by itself or as part of a prior Komplete package?


I first purchased Komplete 11 Ultimate which had the Symphony Essentials, then separately I purchased the Symphony Series Collection Crossgrade. 

The latter is what I want to transfer since updating to KU 13 CE already includes the same products it seems. So if I sell the crossgrade license then buy KU 13 CE I think I would still have access to the upgraded Series collection. But NI documentation is unclear to me whether transfer crossgrade licenses only is allowed.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 2, 2021)

ender7 said:


> Previously I purchased the Symphony Series update by itself. I like it a lot (seems I’m in the minority?!) but I’m thinking now of upgrading from 11 Ultimate to 13 Collectors Edition.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can sell my previous copy of Symphony Series update and still retain access through this update?


I've just checked this out. It seems anything you bought separately could be transferred.
If you go to your account > license transfer > Transfer a license > You'll see what can and can't be transferred as it'll have a box beside it.


----------



## stixman (Jun 2, 2021)

Apart from the qualifying library all the rest can be sold....feels good saving £15000 😙


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 2, 2021)

Well I'm having a sulk.

I ordered my boxed upgrade to 13 CE from Time & Space yesterday and was promised next day delivery by parcelforce - so like a kid at Christmas I arranged get home a bit earlier than unusual so I could have play with my new toys.....

I don't know if T&S or Parcelforce are going in the doghouse, but nothing has turned up, and I haven't been carded.

So I'll just have to go into the garden with a bottle or two of Peroni and chill.........

Actually, thinking about it, they may have done me a favour......


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> My mistake. Although Sonuscore isn’t credited on NI’s page. Only ‘Dynamedion’.


Yeah, I had to check Sonuscore's site to be sure - I thought Action Strings/Strikes were all Sonuscore, but NI doesn't really say on some things.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 2, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well I'm having a sulk.
> 
> I ordered my boxed upgrade to 13 CE from Time & Space yesterday and was promised next day delivery by parcelforce - so like a kid at Christmas I arranged get home a bit earlier than unusual so I could have play with my new toys.....
> 
> ...


It depends on what upgrade you bought. For some, they are back order and still waiting for receiving them. I didn‘t got my serial either.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 2, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> It depends on what upgrade you bought. For some, they are back order and still waiting for receiving them. I didn‘t got my serial either.



Well the site showed then as in stock when i ordered, and it's showing as fulfilled.....

But I'm not feeling very fulfilled at the moment....Still, beer and sunshine......not a bad second choice.....


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 2, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> It depends on what upgrade you bought. For some, they are back order and still waiting for receiving them. I didn‘t got my serial either.


Same here.

Got the KUCE12 to KUCE13 upgrade from BS yesterday and nothing yet.

I thought that buying quicker than the last time (that i bought about mid-june) would´ve prevent me from all the waiting, but i guess i was wrong...


----------



## parapentep70 (Jun 2, 2021)

ender7 said:


> Previously I purchased the Symphony Series update by itself. I like it a lot (seems I’m in the minority?!) but I’m thinking now of upgrading from 11 Ultimate to 13 Collectors Edition.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can sell my previous copy of Symphony Series update and still retain access through this update?


Yes, you can. I did a similar thing with Symphony Essentials (my very first "!serious" lib). 

I also belong to this minority, I learnt to use more the close mic, reduce reverb, use smaller room size, compensate the (long) delay and sometimes reduce the release time. Now instruments sound tight. I do NOT like at all the default settings that seem to work decently for other libraries.


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 2, 2021)

Is TimeSpace the best deal for UK, for upgrade from K12 to K13U ?


----------



## proxima (Jun 2, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Isn’t that what Komplete Kontrol is for?


I mean for installation - it's a small point, given that once every few years I can go through the Native Access list and find the instruments I want. But I've never had to wade through quite so many expansions and wonder "is this an instrument I just haven't heard of?"


----------



## Technostica (Jun 2, 2021)

Digivolt said:


> Is TimeSpace the best deal for UK, for upgrade from K12 to K13U ?


There are cheaper but it depends if you want the bundled freebies.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 2, 2021)

proxima said:


> I mean for installation - it's a small point, given that once every few years I can go through the Native Access list and find the instruments I want. But I've never had to wade through quite so many expansions and wonder "is this an instrument I just haven't heard of?"


Sure. If you are wondering if it's an instrument versus an expansion, you _could_ look in the "All Instruments" tab in Komplete Kontrol, where they are listed by Vendor or by Category. None of the expansions are listed there.

It's definitely overwhelming at first.

It would be nice if Native Access also had categories like "All Maschine Expansions" or "All Effects" or "only Kontakt Instruments" ... is that what you were thinking?

Native Access itself has... 

Two views, a list or "blocks" with all the pictures (in case someone is more visual).
Both views are alphabetical.

A Search field at the top.
Three groups: installed, not installed and available updates.
That said I guess it doesn't really help with "sub categories" of types of things to install, like you say.

And Komplete Kontrol is a bit of a hassle because you cannot change the size of the window (and other UX quirks).

(I guess I have become so intimate with the NI product lineup — and all my products from 3rd parties— over many years, that I do the categorization mostly "in my head" while glancing at the titles and the pictures.)


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

There's an eBay seller selling the Komplete 13 update for the same price as Native Instruments but there's extra discount code from eBay that lowers the price for another £10. Is there a difference between buying it from the eBay seller (it is official and all - the seller has 29142 reputation) versus the Native Instruments website?


----------



## Angora (Jun 3, 2021)

I ordered an update at Best service first specifying that I wanted to receive the license code by email but it's been two days since I received anything, neither license or invoice by email, should I be worried?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 3, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> There's an eBay seller selling the Komplete 13 update for the same price as Native Instruments but there's extra discount code from eBay that lowers the price for another £10. Is there a difference between buying it from the eBay seller (it is official and all - the seller has 29142 reputation) versus the Native Instruments website?


No difference, I've done the same thing before.
Got lucky as there was a 20% off code last time.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> I think the core problem there is NI's own website is wrong. According to the very handy Big Spreadsheet of Komplete Editions that one user spent a chunk of time creating over some years now, Una Corda was in K11. Products in Komplete don't show separately in the user account on the website, though they will show a serial in Native Access.



Thank you for that!
I only checked the appear as separate products because I have them and according to NI's website they are not a part of K11 so I thought maybe I got them from the person I bought them as extra products.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone has additional Time+Space or Best Service discount codes? If so - will they stack up on top of the current Komplete sale?


----------



## Marsen (Jun 3, 2021)

Angora said:


> I ordered an update at Best service first specifying that I wanted to receive the license code by email but it's been two days since I received anything, neither license or invoice by email, should I be worried?


Same here.
No reason, to worry at all.
BS is a rocksolid reseller.

Also, today is bankholiday ( again) in Germany. 
They will deliver, count on that.


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 3, 2021)

Technostica said:


> There are cheaper but it depends if you want the bundled freebies.


Where's cheaper ? I'm not bothered about the freebies
Does the cheaper factor in the loyalty point discount (sorry forgot to mention that), I think I have about £15-20 worth of loyalty points


----------



## Technostica (Jun 3, 2021)

Digivolt said:


> Where's cheaper ? I'm not bothered about the freebies
> Does the cheaper factor in the loyalty point discount (sorry forgot to mention that), I think I have about £15-20 worth of loyalty points


It depends where you live and what loyalty points you have or will get etc.
I look on eBay and Google Shopping.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

Komplete 13 Standard Update (with HD) for £85 or Komplete 13 Ultimate Upgrade (with HD) for £202?

I went through https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-13-ultimate/compare/ and to be honest the main instruments I'm eying are Damage and (maybe?) EVOLVE.
Not sure I'm super hot on the others, but I will probably discover they are useful if I'll already have them.

What do you say? worth the difference?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 3, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Komplete 13 Standard Update (with HD) for £85 or Komplete 13 Ultimate Upgrade (with HD) for £202?
> 
> I went through https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-13-ultimate/compare/ and to be honest the main instruments I'm eying are Damage and (maybe?) EVOLVE.
> Not sure I'm super hot on the others, but I will probably discover they are useful if I'll already have them.
> ...


Does standard have George Duke? That’s a must have


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 3, 2021)

I received today my serial by email from Time+Space. 43 new products added in Native Access. Should be good for a while.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Does standard have George Duke? That’s a must have


It does not. Tell me about it.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 3, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> It does not. Tell me about it.


It’s a pointless library…it’s a joke…😂


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s a pointless library…it’s a joke…😂


you are no help


----------



## easyrider (Jun 3, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> you are no help


Get the ultimate it’s worth the extra


----------



## stixman (Jun 3, 2021)

Soul treasures has its uses


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 3, 2021)

stixman said:


> Soul treasures has its uses


Please, tell me how you use it!

I’m not kidding! I installed and uninstalled this library so many times, after so many atempts, that i don’t know what else to do.

Could use some ideas...


----------



## Technostica (Jun 3, 2021)

stixman said:


> Soul treasures has its uses





musiccorner said:


> Please, tell me how you use it!
> I’m not kidding! I installed and uninstalled this library so many times, after so many atempts, that i don’t know what else to do.
> Could use some ideas...


You can use it to add Funk/Soul grooves and unlike basic loops you can play the grooves straight out of the box.
The grooves are pre-sliced so you can play them from a keyboard and add your own timing/feel.
The playing and sounds are excellent as you'd hope as Mr Duke was masterful.
So for this genre of music where you want to add a quick bit of spice this is high class and quick to use.
It's probably not 'sliced white bread' enough for many here though!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 3, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> I received today my serial by email from Time+Space. 43 new products added in Native Access. Should be good for a while.


I thought it was boxed only? Did you select download?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2021)

Thought BestSvc would be great, as US purchaser. NOT ! No download. ~ $30. shipping.
Has anyone been able to choose download ?


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 3, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Thought BestSvc would be great, as US purchaser. NOT ! No download. ~ $30. shipping.
> Has anyone been able to choose download ?


You can't choose a download in advance. However, after placing the order you can write to "shipping at bestservice . de" (remove the spaces and replace at with @) and a) request your serials to be sent via e-mail or b) request the serials via e-mail and forfeit the shipment of the box/hard disk. BestService will then refund the shipping costs to you.

I placed my order a few hours ago (option b). Today was a holiday here in Austria, where I'm located and in Germany as well. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get my serials so I can then start the downloads via Native Access.

edit: changed the e-mail info, so that mail harvesters don't start spamming BestService.


----------



## Iosonopie (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi guys,

I own Kontakt 6 and I need a small midi controller. 
Do you know if it is possible to purchase KOMPLETE KONTROL M32 & KOMPLETE 13 SELECT bundle for 168,50€ 
Update to KOMPLETE 13 UPGRADE FOR SELECT for 199€ 
and sell the older Kontakt 6?

At some point I should have two serials for Kontakt at the same time, right?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 3, 2021)

Iosonopie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I own Kontakt 6 and I need a small midi controller.
> Do you know if it is possible to purchase KOMPLETE KONTROL M32 & KOMPLETE 13 SELECT bundle for 168,50€
> ...


You can sell most things provided that you aren't selling something that is a base product for an upgrade that you want to keep. 
So you should be fine selling your full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 3, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> I thought it was boxed only? Did you select download?


I asked them to send by email and they refunded the shipping.


----------



## KMA (Jun 3, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody still use the Heavyocity stuff that comes with Komplete? Evolve, Evolve Mutations, etc.


I use that stuff frequently.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 3, 2021)

The more I think about it - I thinking of just updating to Komplete 13 and pass on ultimate. Maybe if Action Strings 2 will be part of 14.


----------



## Iosonopie (Jun 3, 2021)

Technostica said:


> You can sell most things provided that you aren't selling something that is a base product for an upgrade that you want to keep.
> So you should be fine selling your full version of Kontakt.


Yeah I think so... I'm asking because I'm afraid that they merge my licenses or something like that ahah


----------



## Technostica (Jun 4, 2021)

Iosonopie said:


> Yeah I think so... I'm asking because I'm afraid that they merge my licenses or something like that ahah


Since both Kontakt and Komplete Select are treated equally when used as a base to upgrade to Komplete, to remove any risk of confusion I would ask NI to manually remove Kontakt from your account before you register the Komplete upgrade. 
Normally I prefer to request a TransferID via their online form, but in this case having the Kontakt serial number manually removed from your account makes sense. 
When you sell Kontakt you just pass on the serial number.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 4, 2021)

So, i pulled the trigger on an upgrade to Ultimate. Got it from time+space to save a bit of pocket change, and get their two freebies. Downside, no serial before sometime next week.. :(


----------



## Iosonopie (Jun 4, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Since both Kontakt and Komplete Select are treated equally when used as a base to upgrade to Komplete, to remove any risk of confusion I would ask NI to manually remove Kontakt from your account before you register the Komplete upgrade.
> Normally I prefer to request a TransferID via their online form, but in this case having the Kontakt serial number manually removed from your account makes sense.
> When you sell Kontakt you just pass on the serial number.


I'll do.
Thank you!


----------



## Technostica (Jun 4, 2021)

Komplete 13 Ultimate Upgrade From K8-13 was £202.50 on eBay UK yesterday using the 10% off code.
More may get added before the voucher expires at midnight on Saturday!


----------



## homie (Jun 4, 2021)

Maybe it's of help to someone

There is almost no relation between all your several NI serials other than you need least one qualifying base product serial in your account in order to run an upgrade for that product. It is a very simple system.

Some serials are bundled behind the scenes (ie software you get with hardware, there you have a mix of several software and hardware serials which are bundled together and can't be split).

Where and when or for what purpose you bought serials for full versions or upgrades doesn't matter. All your serials (except bundles aka a bunch of serials) are their own entity and keep being that no matter what.

ps
It would be nice if they could adjust the user account serial/registration table to reflect possible relations between serials (ie bundles). Currently it's all flat, no trees.


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing from Best Service yet (and i bought it on tuesday).

Anyone with better luck?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 4, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> Nothing from Best Service yet.
> 
> Anyone with better luck?


Time+Space told me they'd have serials start next week. Might be the same for Best Service


----------



## stixman (Jun 4, 2021)

This mix is not good over compressed soundcloud algorithm etc but you’ll get an idea how I use loops fsome of which come from Soul treasures.









Make it Hot


Listen to Make it Hot by Stephen Cassidy #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl







musiccorner said:


> Please, tell me how you use it!
> 
> I’m not kidding! I installed and uninstalled this library so many times, after so many atempts, that i don’t know what else to do.
> 
> Could use some ideas...


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 4, 2021)

stixman said:


> This mix is not good over compressed soundcloud algorithm etc but you’ll get an idea how I use loops fsome of which come from Soul treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I could recognize some phrases in there.

Very nice use indeed!!


----------



## erodred (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello, I am hoping to upgrade from Komplete 11 to Komplete 13U. I am reading this and sort of envious of how you guys are able to sell the extra products so easily?

I really just want Kontakt, Rise and hit and damage since I am just rolling with BBC and Nucleus, NI symphony perc for my percussion end of things. But I want some hybrid sounds similar to what keepforest does. Does NI have that included in the K13U bundle. Sorry it is something new and I cant seem to figure out.

Also where do you guys go to sell this stuff apart from the forums here? I feel like everyone who upgraded here will be selling the same stuff and the market would be too hot haha.

EDIT: also mention I'm in Canada.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 4, 2021)

erodred said:


> Hello, I am hoping to upgrade from Komplete 11 to Komplete 13U. I am reading this and sort of envious of how you guys are able to sell the extra products so easily?
> 
> I really just want Kontakt, Rise and hit and damage since I am just rolling with BBC and Nucleus, NI symphony perc for my percussion end of things. But I want some hybrid sounds similar to what keepforest does. Does NI have that included in the K13U bundle. Sorry it is something new and I cant seem to figure out.
> 
> ...


In the past, I bought and sold some stuff on KVR forum


----------



## Alohabob (Jun 4, 2021)

Primary Target said:


> Nice. Finally upgraded from Ultimate 12CE to Ultimate 13CE.


I have 12C as well. What new things made you want to upgrade?


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 4, 2021)

Alohabob said:


> I have 12C as well. What new things made you want to upgrade?


I know the question wasn´t for me, but since i´m on the same boat (12CE - 13CE), will list my reasons:

1- Straylight
2- Pharlight
3- Cremona Quartet
4- Guitar Rig 6
5- Noire
6- Mallet Flux
7- Session Guitarist: Electric Sunburst Deluxe (more control compared to the one we already have)
8- Session Guitarist: Picked Acoustic
And the other ones are good additions that i´ll try and for sure will get some nice surprises too.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 4, 2021)

erodred said:


> Hello, I am hoping to upgrade from Komplete 11 to Komplete 13U. I am reading this and sort of envious of how you guys are able to sell the extra products so easily?
> 
> I really just want Kontakt, Rise and hit and damage since I am just rolling with BBC and Nucleus, NI symphony perc for my percussion end of things. But I want some hybrid sounds similar to what keepforest does. Does NI have that included in the K13U bundle. Sorry it is something new and I cant seem to figure out.
> 
> ...


You can only sell your licenses in the "bundles" they were bought in, you can't split it up after buying. So, if you bought Komplete 11, you can only sell Komplete 11. If you bought a Komplete 11 upgrade from Kontakt, you can only sell an upgrade from Kontakt. Oh, and you still need the product you upgraded from to use your upgrade.

People are mostly selling single licenses they bought.


----------



## erodred (Jun 4, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> You can only sell your licenses in the "bundles" they were bought in, you can't split it up after buying. So, if you bought Komplete 11, you can only sell Komplete 11. If you bought a Komplete 11 upgrade from Kontakt, you can only sell an upgrade from Kontakt. Oh, and you still need the product you upgraded from to use your upgrade.
> 
> People are mostly selling single licenses they bought.


Thank you for clarifying that for me.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 4, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> At this point, I think I've pretty much talked myself down to just the Select + Maschine Factory Bundle for $74.50 (primarily due to Jef Gibbons' demonstration of what can be done with Maschine, even without the hardware). On the one hand, all that's really getting me on the Komplete side is Massive (and that's hardly new, but I have a couple things that would make use of it) - there's a lot in Select that is also in Komplete Start or that came with the M32. But, Komplete Select is only costing me $25 beyond the price of the Maschine library, so it's not hard to justify.
> 
> Anything beyond Select is a huge jump in what is included, but if I'm honest, I don't really care about anything beyond a few of the synths (Massive X, Super8, etc), and I'm not exactly hurting for synths - I have Diva, Hive, Reason 11 Suite, Biotek 2, Waverazor, Collective, Spacecraft, Quantum, Elysion, Elysium, Plasmonic, Chromaphone 3, Friktion, a few Cherry Audio synths, and others I'm probably forgetting. It feels like that $200 is better put toward Action Strings 2 than hoarding a whole bunch of things I'm unlikely to use, or that would be "nice to have" but not essential by any means.


OK, the first phase is komplete (see what I did there?): I just purchased the Maschine Factory Library/Komplete Select upgrade.

Inevitably, though, I'm still on the fence as to whether I'll go further than that before the end of June. If I upgrade from here to anything higher, I can sell the Kontakt license I bought during the summer sale last year (since Select gives me the same upgrade options), probably netting $125-150. That would offset most of the cost of the K13 upgrade, *OR*, if combined with the $100 upgrade discount on Action Strings 2 (which I'm getting, either way), would offset about ½ of the cost of K13U. There's an awful lot there for $250 (that's how they get ya), and I have a retailer that can effectively give me free overnight shipping and no tax on the boxed K13U upgrade, which would save me downloading anything.

Going over the full list of everything that is in K13U, it's not hard to justify $250 even without all the synths - there's Action Strikes, the Stradivari Violin, Damage, Mallet Flux. We'll see how long it takes this fence to get uncomfortable.....


----------



## BezO (Jun 4, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> Nothing from Best Service yet (and i bought it on tuesday).
> 
> Anyone with better luck?


I purchased the upgrade from 12U to 13UCE the morning the sale began and got my serial number the next morning. Others have said it depends on the particular upgrade purchased. I got lucky this year. I think I waited almost a week last year going from 11U to 12U.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 5, 2021)

I went from 12 Ultimate to 13 Collectors Edition. It's insanely good value.

But my favourite thing so far, and I've not even come close to exploring everything new yet, is Noire. I ended up spending a small hours playing jazz standards whilst searchng for the bottom of a bottle of a nice Scotch Whisky, and suddenly found it to be 3 in the morning. 

Mallet Flux I've only spent half an hour on and yet already I think its going to be very useful.

The new picked acoustic guitar....Pharlight...Mysteria....Super 8......Straylight.......

I had some vouchers for Time and Space, so the upgrade cost me £ 209 and then you get some vouchers, and a cople of other free instruments on top of that. 

Forget Balck Friday, this must tbe the best deal of the year....


----------



## Alex JD (Jun 5, 2021)

Sorry if this have being asked already.
Debating between K13 ultimate and the CE. I don't own any previous version of komplete and I think ultimate will give me a good base, is it worth it to upgrade to CE for 200 dollar more? 
especially for Arkhis that I may have a use for it at some point. The quartet I heard bad reviews and not really interested in the symphonic stuff (have spitfire SCS and abbey road so for orchestral I lean towards other makers)

For 200 more sounds like a really good deal being able to get the CE for totally around 800 dollars. But I could spend those 200 for other samples instead as well so I'm debating with myself lol


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2021)

Alex JD said:


> Sorry if this have being asked already.
> Debating between K13 ultimate and the CE. I don't own any previous version of komplete and I think ultimate will give me a good base, is it worth it to upgrade to CE for 200 dollar more?
> especially for Arkhis that I may have a use for it at some point. The quartet I heard bad reviews and not really interested in the symphonic stuff (have spitfire SCS and abbey road so for orchestral I lean towards other makers)
> 
> For 200 more sounds like a really good deal being able to get the CE for totally around 800 dollars. But I could spend those 200 for other samples instead as well so I'm debating with myself lol


Look at the extra content at NI website, check reviews, hear the sounds, that’s how you’ll see if you want/need the extra stuff.


----------



## martingeyer (Jun 5, 2021)

wich website is the cheapest to buy the komplete upgrade?


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 5, 2021)

martingeyer said:


> wich website is the cheapest to buy the komplete upgrade?


Depends on where you live and which upgrade you're going for. In US I've found Sweetwater upgrade for KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE Upgrade K8-11 for $250 to be the best. Just waiting to pull the trigger near the end of the month. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ate-from-komplete-ultimate-collectors-edition


----------



## martingeyer (Jun 5, 2021)

I want to upgrade from komplete 13 to collector edition and Sweetwater is the cheapest for me in Europe (500USD wich equals 408 eur).But they only sell the boxed version of komplete and they can't ship it to Europe. Are they going to sell the software version? The price here is 500 eur in Thomann, it's a really big difference from USD to eur


----------



## Flyo (Jun 5, 2021)

Best price for upgrade from 12Standar to 13Ultimate only via download?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 5, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Depends on where you live and which upgrade you're going for. In US I've found Sweetwater upgrade for KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE Upgrade K8-11 for $250 to be the best. Just waiting to pull the trigger near the end of the month. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ate-from-komplete-ultimate-collectors-edition


May check Best Svc __ request refund for shipping and S/N Dnld ?


----------



## onfireee (Jun 5, 2021)

So wait... It's cheaper to buy from these 3rd party websites when upgrading? I'd like to upgrade from K13 to K13 UCE. I'm in Canada.


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 8, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> May check Best Svc __ request refund for shipping and S/N Dnld ?


If you got the patience to wait.

I got the KUCE12 to KUCE13 via BS for more than a week now... no serial yet!


----------



## Jackdaw (Jun 8, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> If you have the patience to wait.
> 
> I got the KUCE12 to KUCE13 via BS for more than a week now... and no serial yet!


Thats strange. I bought 13U crossgrade on like second day of the sale and the serial was immediately on my product page in Best service website. They never mailed me anything or such, the key was just sitting in there with my other BS purchases.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 8, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> If you got the patience to wait.
> 
> I got the KUCE12 to KUCE13 via BS for more than a week now... no serial yet!


BS followed thru and confirmed Shipping Refund ?


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 8, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Thats strange. I bought 13U crossgrade on like second day of the sale and the serial was immediately on my product page in Best service website. They never mailed me anything or such, the key was just sitting in there with my other BS purchases.


Looking like crazy since day one expecting that too.

Nothing!

They gave me my shipping refund, but no seriel yet.

Sent an e-mail to their support today hoping to get more info.


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 8, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> BS followed thru and confirmed Shipping Refund ?


Yes!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 8, 2021)

Alex JD said:


> Sorry if this have being asked already.
> Debating between K13 ultimate and the CE. I don't own any previous version of komplete and I think ultimate will give me a good base, is it worth it to upgrade to CE for 200 dollar more?
> especially for Arkhis that I may have a use for it at some point. The quartet I heard bad reviews and not really interested in the symphonic stuff (have spitfire SCS and abbey road so for orchestral I lean towards other makers)
> 
> For 200 more sounds like a really good deal being able to get the CE for totally around 800 dollars. But I could spend those 200 for other samples instead as well so I'm debating with myself lol


If your main interest is Arkhis you can buy it for $100, either from another musician or wait for a sale. If you buy it from NI you can resell it with no fee in case you decide to upgrade to KU14 CE. 

I had not heard anything good about the Cremona Quartet and would never have bought it--but I am very happy with them. Lots of interesting articulations that my other solo string libraries do not have. IMHO they complement libraries like Sunset Strings, Ben Osterhouse, etc. very well. They are not likely to compete with my main solo strings, but they will supplement them nicely. I like the UI.

I think the Symphony Series Percussion (made by Sonuscore) is excellent. I purchased that separately and have been using it for years. I don't have the other libraries installed because I wasn't impressed with the Essentials versions. But who knows? There's probably something useful in there and I will check them out at some point. If I didn't have the Cinematic Studio series libraries I might feel differently.

I have never bothered installing the expansions over the years, but recently I got the Maschine software. Even though I don't have a Maschine, it works great with my NKS controller. So now I downloaded all the expansions and have been having a lot of fun exploring them.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 8, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> If you got the patience to wait.
> 
> I got the KUCE12 to KUCE13 via BS for more than a week now... no serial yet!


Same with Time+Space. They told me they would be in stock again by the beginning of the week. I thought that meant Tuesday :(


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 9, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> Looking like crazy since day one expecting that too.
> 
> Nothing!
> 
> ...



Best Service responded that they had actually been hoping for supplies from NI on Friday, but everything in their logistics is rotating. They hope that the goods arrive today, tomorrow at the latest, and will send them as soon as possible.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 9, 2021)

Got the update and only have so much time to try everything out... so many new patches that sounds inspiring out of the box. Pharlight, Mysteria, Arkhis... they are just fun to play around with.
I really like what I got out of Noire so far, beautiful sounding piano. Might be my new favorite.
I also like the Cremona Quartett. Especially the cello. They can sound a little metallic / thin but it's not too bad in any way. As a solo violin, I still prefer the sound and playability of Joshua Bell which is just unbeatable to me.
Still it feels like I only scratched the surface of new content. The amount of presets in many of the new libraries is incredible.


----------



## musiccorner (Jun 9, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> Best Service responded that they had actually been hoping for supplies from NI on Friday, but everything in their logistics is rotating. They hope that the goods arrive today, tomorrow at the latest, and will send them as soon as possible.


They just sent me my serial number. Everything working fine!

Hopefully everyone will get your SN today too!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 10, 2021)

musiccorner said:


> They just sent me my serial number. Everything working fine!
> 
> Hopefully everyone will get your SN today too!


I envy you! Still haven't heard anything from Time+Space..


----------



## mafgar (Jun 11, 2021)

Can anyone tell me if the Symphony Essentials series has laggy start points? Ie Id have to adjust my midi for it to sound in time? I am considering getting AI Solo over Komplete Ultimate and the AI sale ends today.. I want the various Komplete instruments but also don't wanna fuckin deal with delay compensation anymore


----------



## Petter Rong (Jun 15, 2021)

Saw it was mentioned somewhere here, but not sure I picked up on the conclusion:

Can I upgrade to K13U CE now, and at a later point, say K15, get K15U? Or am I forced to update to K15U CE?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 15, 2021)

Petter Rong said:


> Saw it was mentioned somewhere here, but not sure I picked up on the conclusion:
> 
> Can I upgrade to K13U CE now, and at a later point, say K15, get K15U? Or am I forced to update to K15U CE?


You can't downgrade.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 15, 2021)

Petter Rong said:


> Saw it was mentioned somewhere here, but not sure I picked up on the conclusion:
> 
> Can I upgrade to K13U CE now, and at a later point, say K15, get K15U? Or am I forced to update to K15U CE?


I don't think you can. 
If you think you might want to do that, then if possible upgrade to 13U now and also buy the upgrade from that to 13CE. 
Then in the future you can update 13U to 15U. 
It costs more in the short term but gives more flexibility later on. 
Not sure if you would need to sell the 13CE upgrade if you did that though. Check with support.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jun 15, 2021)

You will still have the option to upgrade from your Komplete license to KU, even if KUCE is already in your account. It's more expensive, but might be the only way to get Symphony Essentials.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 16, 2021)

Was planning on just getting kontakt with crossgrade, but I don't know what happened, I now have komplete 13 standard xD


----------



## KMA (Jun 16, 2021)

Petter Rong said:


> Can I upgrade to K13U CE now, and at a later point, say K15, get K15U?


I was wondering that as well.
If the current options are any indication, the answer seems to be no.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 17, 2021)

My upgrade price to Ultimate is 499€. 
Didn't have NI Komplete before, only single libraries like Noire and what comes with Kontakt.

I thought Arkhis would be included, but seems not to be the case.

I am interested in:
Stradivari Violin 199
Mysteria 199
Thrill ??? 299
Session Strings Pro 2 299
Damage 299

That would be a total of 1,295. If I assume a 50% sale it is still 647.5. 

I have no interest in Action / Emotive Strings, Action Strikes, Orchestra Essentials, Session Brass ...

I have Noire which I like, no idea if I like the other pianos.
Maybe there are still some instruments I don't know if I can use or like, for example the ethnic stuff like Middle East.
Drums, guitars, basses, synths ... only little interest.

Somehow I feel it's not really worth it for me, but I don't know what useful things are there that might surprise me.

Will I save if I upgrade to Komplete 13 first and then to Ultimate? I never really know with NI.


----------



## Tonezou (Jun 24, 2021)

If I already have Arkhis and I update to Komplete 13 CE, I would have 2 x Arkhis, right? Because I installed K13 CE and I see only 1 Arkhis in my Native Access account - maybe if I uninstall/sell the old one, I would hopefully be able to see the new Arkhis as part of the K13CE bundle, right? I feel like this has been asked dozens of times, but I'm still not sure how this works exactly, sorry about that. I fear that if I sell my old one I would not have Arkhis anymore.


----------



## Tempfram (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone have an extra copy of Kontakt 6 Update after getting Komplete? I posted a request in BST but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Fronsen Snow (Jun 24, 2021)

I just upgraded my Komplete 11 select which I got for free back then with my Komplete Kontrol S88 to Komplete 13 ultimate, would it be worth it (at all) to step up to the CE? I'm honestly not quite sure, given the sale is still ongoing, would it be wise to jump on now? How regularly do sales occur? I've not really been paying attention much to the rate at which they occur with NI


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jun 24, 2021)

How is it possible to install a library, if it shows the install is failed in the Native Access? Is it possible to re download it?


----------



## krops (Jun 25, 2021)

I was originally planning on upgrading from 12U to 13U, but I'm just not all that wowed by the content. There is great stuff in there, for sure, but I feel a bit blase and saturated. Actually, the two things that are most interesting are Pharlight and Straylight. Are they *that* good...?


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 25, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> How is it possible to install a library, if it shows the install is failed in the Native Access? Is it possible to re download it?


Every library? Or just massive x?
I couldn't install massive X, it required AVX support, so if that's the case your CPU probably doesn't support AVX either
Other than that, just hover over and click reinstall


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 25, 2021)

Fronsen Snow said:


> I just upgraded my Komplete 11 select which I got for free back then with my Komplete Kontrol S88 to Komplete 13 ultimate, would it be worth it (at all) to step up to the CE? I'm honestly not quite sure, given the sale is still ongoing, would it be wise to jump on now? How regularly do sales occur? I've not really been paying attention much to the rate at which they occur with NI


Upgrade sales of Komplete are usually a couple of months after the newest version is released.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 25, 2021)

They do 50% off every year? If I remember correctly they do 30 to 40% off usually?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 25, 2021)

Flyo said:


> They do 50% off every year? If I remember correctly they do 30 to 40% off usually?


Half price has been the norm for years now.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Half price has been the norm for years now.


But every other year, just to be clear - there will be a new version next year, and a half-off sale on that in 2023. <----Ignore this, as it's simply not true.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 25, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> But every other year, just to be clear - there will be a new version next year, and a half-off sale on that in 2023.


The half price sale has run every summer since at least 2017.
Last year, as well as the annual summer sale, there was also a geographically limited sale on the K12 Upgrade boxed versions in September, which also included a free update to K13 when it was released.
You can only buy a new version on sale every two years of course, as they only release a new version every two years; based on recent release schedules.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jun 25, 2021)

krops said:


> I was originally planning on upgrading from 12U to 13U, but I'm just not all that wowed by the content. There is great stuff in there, for sure, but I feel a bit blase and saturated. Actually, the two things that are most interesting are Pharlight and Straylight. Are they *that* good...?


A. Not really. They are pad machines.
B. How much CPU do you have? These use the holy *$&# out of Time Machine. 1 Note poly on my 2017 MBP. 1. I can get 10-14 notes on my 10 core 4.4Ghz i9. Still: spendy on the CPU.
C. Not really. They are pad machines. Very pretty though.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The half price sale has run every summer since at least 2017.
> Last year, as well as the annual summer sale, there was also a geographically limited sale on the K12 Upgrade boxed versions in September, which also included a free update to K13 when it was released.
> You can only buy a new version on sale every two years of course, as they only release a new version every two years; based on recent release schedules.


You're right, of course - not sure where I got the idea that the new release takes the place of the summer sale. I'll correct my earlier post.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jun 25, 2021)

LordOfTheStrings said:


> Every library? Or just massive x?
> I couldn't install massive X, it required AVX support, so if that's the case your CPU probably doesn't support AVX either
> Other than that, just hover over and click reinstall


No, I actually bought Nucleus Lite the other day & when downloading, it showed that it failed to install. Then when I clicked resume, to my surprise, it downloaded from where it stopped. I mean, maybe I never noticed this previously but this time I did & after completion, it showed the install failed & retried again, it installed successfully.

Then, well, initially, I thought of requesting manual links & checked the website, they mentioned the Continuata? URL, for manual links & that didn’t work & when pasted the serial, it showed up in the download manager & it did download & I did that, just in case coz I didn’t check Kontakt, even after the NA showed the successful install. Yea, but when I checked Kontakt, yes, it’s there.


----------



## newbreednet (Jun 26, 2021)

The 50% sale on Komplete upgrades will run again at Black Friday/Christmas, no?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 26, 2021)

newbreednet said:


> The 50% sale on Komplete upgrades will run again at Black Friday/Christmas, no?


No.


----------



## newbreednet (Jun 26, 2021)

Technostica said:


> No.


Really? I was thinking back to BF 2019 and I'm convinced that upgrades were 50% off then. 2019 was an "off year" (i.e. no new version of Komplete) so I was thinking that it would be the same in 2021...


----------



## Technostica (Jun 26, 2021)

newbreednet said:


> Really? I was thinking back to BF 2019 and I'm convinced that upgrades were 50% off then. 2019 was an "off year" (i.e. no new version of Komplete) so I was thinking that it would be the same in 2021...


Sounds as if I was wrong then.


----------



## newbreednet (Jun 26, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Sounds as if I was wrong then.


No problem  ok quick bit of searching and it seems that yes it was 50% off upgrades BF 2019. 

I just wanted to be sure that if I skip the summer sale but end up regretting it, I can still pick it up at xmas.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 26, 2021)

NI have recently had new investors/owners, so it's possible their business model may change as the new people have had more time to look at things in more detail.


----------



## newbreednet (Jun 26, 2021)

True indeed. Aaargh the unknown!


----------



## krops (Jun 26, 2021)

n9n9n9 said:


> A. Not really. They are pad machines.
> B. How much CPU do you have? These use the holy *$&# out of Time Machine. 1 Note poly on my 2017 MBP. 1. I can get 10-14 notes on my 10 core 4.4Ghz i9. Still: spendy on the CPU.
> C. Not really. They are pad machines. Very pretty though.


Heh, thanks. The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking FOMO is the only reason I'm thinking about upgrading. I think I'm actually going to pass on it.


----------



## Tonezou (Jun 26, 2021)

Technostica said:


> NI have recently had new investors/owners, so it's possible their business model may change as the new people have had more time to look at things in more detail.


Did you mean the rumor that they might change to subscription only? That would be extremely unfair towards all present users who paid lots of money for something totally different.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 26, 2021)

Tonezou said:


> Did you mean the rumor that they might change to subscription only?


Not specifically, but they could decide to change the way they handle sales.


----------



## hag01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey fellows, I just purchased Komplete Ultimate.
I have licenses for few Native Instruments products that I bought individually a while back and are included in Komplete Ultimate.
What would you suggest me to do with those silences?
Is there a market for such stuff?
I never sold such stuff through the internet, I don't know what is the procedure exactly, do I have to get the payment and only then transfer the license?
If not, how can I trust the buyer that he won't disappear after the license transfer?


----------



## chrisav (Jun 27, 2021)

All month I've been so close to pulling the trigger on an upgrade from 12 Standard to 13U... Three days left now and I'm still fully undecided 😂


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 27, 2021)

chrisav said:


> All month I've been so close to pulling the trigger on an upgrade from 12 Standard to 13U... Three days left now and I'm still fully undecided 😂


I pulled the trigger on k13, now i'm undecided if I should upgrade 
If Symphony series didn't get such a hard time by people on here I would have already pulled the trigger again


----------



## Technostica (Jun 27, 2021)

If you are in the UK, Music-Matter have stock on eBay that can be reduced using codes.
15% off for anyone and 20% off if you already have your Nectar card linked to your eBay account.
Offer ends at midnight and not many versions left: 

Link: eBay - Music-Matter

Codes:
SAVE15
NECTARJ20


----------



## Markrs (Jun 27, 2021)

Technostica said:


> If you are in the UK, Music-Matter have stock on eBay that can be reduced using codes.
> 15% off for anyone and 20% off if you already have your Nectar card linked to your eBay account.
> Offer ends at midnight and not many versions left:
> 
> ...


Well spotted! Even better bargain than just 50% off


----------



## Technostica (Jun 27, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Well spotted! Even better bargain than just 50% off


Their prices are all over the place, so with some you aren’t getting twenty percent less than the best price elsewhere.
CE Upgrade from Komplete 8-12 for £320 was a steal though.
That’s only about £120 more than upgrading to Ultimate.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 27, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Their prices are all over the place, so with some you aren’t getting twenty percent less than the best price elsewhere.
> CE Upgrade from Komplete 8-12 for £320 was a steal though.
> That’s only about £120 more than upgrading to Ultimate.


That was an amazing price! I think Komplete 13 UCE is fantastic value for everything you get, let alone when you get it at these sorts of prices.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 27, 2021)

Now that I’ve spent some time with Cremona quartet I’m extremely surprised why it has such mixed reception.
It’s probably the most consistent solo string series I’ve used so far and I own most of them at this point. 
The simulated vibrato is the only gripe I can somewhat understand, and even then i don’t see it as that big of an issue since it sounds solid and it’s main trade off, being full control of it, is what I've been wanting for a while to this level. 

Definitely going to be my go-to's from now on I can't stop playing with them. Feels good to be able to say that since it feels like I've been on the hunt to find 'the one for me' since forever


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 27, 2021)

hag01 said:


> Hey fellows, I just purchased Komplete Ultimate.
> I have licenses for few Native Instruments products that I bought individually a while back and are included in Komplete Ultimate.
> What would you suggest me to do with those silences?
> Is there a market for such stuff?
> ...


It is definitely common practise to sell individual licenses after purchasing Komplete. Lots of activity in this forum's Buy and Sell related to this.

I think you first have to request a license transfer from Native Instruments. You can sell using PayPal, and the purchaser can use the Goods and Services option. You would wait for the transaction before transferring the license, that way you are both protected (there is an additional PayPal fee to do it this way).


----------



## Markrs (Jun 27, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Now that I’ve spent some time with Cremona quartet I’m extremely surprised why it has such mixed reception.
> It’s probably the most consistent solo string series I’ve used so far and I own most of them at this point.
> The simulated vibrato is the only gripe I can somewhat understand, and even then i don’t see it as that big of an issue since it sounds solid and it’s main trade off, being full control of it, is what I've been wanting for a while to this level.
> 
> Definitely going to be my go-to's from now on I can't stop playing with them. Feels good to be able to say that since it feels like I've been on the hunt to find 'the one for me' since forever


I love it too, glad I went with K13 UCE to get them


----------



## AMBi (Jun 27, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I love it too, glad I went with K13 UCE to get them


Yeah Komplete has been full of invaluable instruments that I'll use forever at this point. One of the best purchases I've made


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 30, 2021)

So if my math isn't completely off.
Total sales price when upgrading from standard (standard included) to CE = 800$ (full price 1600$)
Total sales price when upgrading from ultimate (ultimate included) to CE = 900$ (full price 1800$)

Just find it odd, since it's not like it's a pattern.
Select - Standard - Ultimate upgrade path seem to have same prices no matter what.
I mean what's the reason Standard owners get extra discount above Ultimate owners?

Was considering upgrading to ultimate, but think i'm just gonna wait a couple years and get CE then if I have to pay extra to upgrade in the future ^^


----------



## easyrider (Jun 30, 2021)

I upgraded my 12 UCE to 13 UCE

Arkhis is brilliant !


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 30, 2021)

hag01 said:


> I don't know what is the procedure exactly, do I have to get the payment and only then transfer the license?


Yeah, that's normally how it works. If they pay with Paypal, then they have buyer protection.


----------

